# Interesting Read About Yearly Vaccinations



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I've always thought that the yearly boosters were unnecessary (except rabies, mostly because it's required for license renewal with Animal Control). I found this site which has some interesting information about vaccinating your dog throughout life. It's an easy read:

Dog Vaccinations: What Shots Do Dogs Need?

Here's an excerpt from it:

Dr. Pat Bradley D.V.M. observes:

*"The most common problems I see that are directly related to vaccines on a day to day basis are ear or skin conditions, such as chronic discharges and itching. I also see behavior problems such as fearfulness or aggression. Often guardians will report that these begin shortly after vaccination, and are exacerbated with every vaccine. In a more general and frightening context, I see the overall health and longevity of animals deteriorating." *


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I have always gotten all yearly shots. 

Never noticed any problems..


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Ok, I voted no, even though my dog hasn't turned 1 yet, hahaha. I will probably give him the booster for his 1 year bday, but that's it. No more after that. I checked my local Animal Control, and it's not required by law.

As a matter of fact, here's what their site says:

*State law requires that all dogs be inoculated against rabies. However, additional vaccinations are necessary to keep your pets healthy.*

And above that, it conveniently says:

_Many veterinarians suggest additional vaccinations and treatments._

My thought... of course they suggest it, because it's more business. Not to mention, if the previous site I posted holds to be true in any way, then one is simply making their dog ill in order to make another trip to the vet, and what will the vet say? "Let's try this and see if it works, and I'll see you next week"

I can't wait to hear what the vet at the clinic says to me when I go in for my boy's rabies 3 year booster, and I tell him that I haven't vaccinated him for 2 years.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

Peanut isnt 1 yet i am still unsure if i want to vaccinate him or have titers done for him. if i do get him vaccinated i think it will be every 3 years with the rabies because i feel too often could possible do damage to the dogs own immune system. i am more leaning towards the titers so i know when and if Peanut needs to be boostered on a vaccine. i know titers can be expensive but i am going to put Peanut on VPI pet insurance next month with the plan i picked it covers titers


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't vaccinate yearly. I run titers (blood tests) and go that route for everything except rabies. Too much concern for things like vaccinosis from the combo vaccinations that many vet offices administer.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I give a yearly combo shot, simply because titer testing is too expensive. I don't do yearly rabies, though, even though our vet's office sent us a letter telling us state law required it. I looked it up just to make sure, saw it said no such thing, and am going to continue doing as I always do. No yearly rabies. Yearly DHPP, sure.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I will be tittering...


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I always get the girls' yearly vacs. One of the main reasons is that they have to be up to date if I ever need to kennel them. I've only had to do that twice, but it's nice to know if there was ever an emergency, I have the option.


----------



## shadowwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

smokey_joe said:


> I always get the girls' yearly vacs. One of the main reasons is that they have to be up to date if I ever need to kennel them. I've only had to do that twice, but it's nice to know if there was ever an emergency, I have the option.


Actually, many boarding facilities will take titer tests. It's becoming more common place with the holistic care methods folks are using.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

I dont give yearly shots, just the initial ones as a pup. I saw on the news a few months back that after a dog has had a shot once, its has the same immunities as a dog that gets them every year.(If I can find this on the internet I will post link) My dog goes to the same few places and never really anywhere new, perhaps if I took him to unfamiliar places all the time I would be more worried, but he lives a simple life in very controlled environments.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

shadowwolf said:


> Actually, many boarding facilities will take titer tests. It's becoming more common place with the holistic care methods folks are using.


We only have two boarding facilities in this area, and they are both in a vet's clinic. The animals have to be up to date on all shots to be kenneled. It's all about location. :hammer:


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Every 3 years is good enough for me with the exception of bordetella, especially when you have a kennel or your dogs will be exposed to other dogs at shows and what not. I think the vets reccomend annuals for no other reason than to get you in there and get your $$$. It really all depends on your location to determine what vaccs are needed.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

I also used to get yearly but saw this article from another forum by a friend and have spoken to a vet that now is starting her own business and I't has been confirmed to me... This is what was posted and what I read.

Subject: New Protocol for Vaccinations

Dr. Dodd's vaccination protocol is now being adopted by ALL 27 North American veterinary schools. I highly recommend that you read this. Copy and save it to your files. Print it and pass it out at dog fairs, cat shows, kennel club meetings, dog parks, give a copy to your veterinarian and groomer, etc., etc.
Get the word out. ~~~~

VACCINATION NEWSFLASH
I would like to make you aware that all 27 veterinary schools in North America are in the process of changing their protocols for vaccinating dogs and cats. Some of this information will present an ethical & economic challenge to vets, and there will be skeptics. Some organizations have come up with a political compromise suggesting vaccinations every 3 years to appease those who fear loss of income vs those concerned about potential side effects. Politics, traditions, or the doctor's economic well being should not be a factor in medical decision.

NEW PRINCIPLES OF IMMUNOLOGY
"Dogs and cats immune systems mature fully at 6 months. If a modified live virus vaccine is given after 6 months of age, it produces an immunity which is good for the life of the pet (ie: canine distemper, parvo, feline distemper). If another MLV vaccine is given a year later, the antibodies from the first vaccine neutralize the antigens of the second vaccine and there is little or no effect. The titer is not "boosted" nor are more memory cells induced. "Not only are annual boosters for parvo and distemper unnecessary, they subject the pet to potential risks of allergic reactions and immune-mediated hemolytic anemia. "There is no scientific documentation to back up label claims for annual administration of MLV vaccines.
"Puppies receive antibodies through their mothers milk. This natural protection can last 8-14 weeks. Puppies & kittens should NOT be vaccinated at LESS than 8 weeks. Maternal immunity will neutralize the vaccine and little protection (0-38%) will be produced. Vaccination at 6 weeks will, however, delay the timing of the first highly effective vaccine. Vaccinations given 2 weeks apart suppress rather than stimulate the immune system. A series of vaccinations is given starting at 8 weeks and given 3-4 weeks apart up to 16 weeks of age. Another vaccination given sometime after 6 months of age (usually at 1 year 4 mo) will provide lifetime immunity.

CURRENT RECOMMENDATIONS FOR DOGS
Distemper & Parvo. According to Dr. Schultz, AVMA, 8-15-95, when a vaccinations series given at 2, 3 & 4 months and again at 1 year with a MLV, puppies and kitten program memory cells that survive for life, providing lifelong immunity. "Dr. Carmichael at Cornell and Dr. Schultz have studies showing immunity against challenge at 2-10 years for canine distemper & 4 years for parvovirus.
Studies for longer duration are pending. "There are no new strains of parvovirus as one mfg. would like to suggest.

Parvovirus vaccination provides cross immunity for all types. "Hepatitis (Adenovirus) is one of the agents known to be a cause of kennel cough. Only vaccines with CAV-2 should be used as CAV-1 vaccines carry the risk of "hepatitis blue-eye" reactions & kidney damage.

"Bordetella Parainfluenza: Commonly called "Kennel cough", recommended only for those dogs boarded, groomed, taken to dog shows, or for any reason housed where exposed to a lot of dogs. The intranasal vaccine provides more complete and more rapid onset of immunity with less chance of reaction. Immunity requires 72 hours and does not protect from every cause of kennel cough. Immunity is of short duration (4 to 6 months).

RABIES
There have been no reported cases of rabid dogs or cats in Harris, Montogomery or Ft. Bend Counties [Texas], there have been rabid skunks and bats so the potential exists. It is a killed vaccine and must be given every year.

Lyme disease is a tick born disease which can cause lameness, kidney failure and heart disease in dogs. Ticks can also transmit the disease to humans. The original Ft. Dodge killed bacteria has proven to be the most effective vaccine.

Lyme disease prevention should emphasize early removal of ticks. Amitraz collars are more effective than Top Spot, as amitraz paralyzes the tick's mouth parts preventing transmission of disease.

VACCINATIONS NOT RECOMMENDED
Multiple components in vaccines compete with each other for the immune system and result in lesser immunity for each individual disease as well as increasing the risk of a reaction.

Canine Corona Virus is only a disease of puppies. It is rare, self limiting (dogs get well in 3 days without treatment). Cornell & Texas A&M have only diagnosed one case each in the last 7 years. Corona virus does not cause disease in adult dogs.

Leptospirosis vaccine is a common cause of adverse reactions in dogs. Most of the clinical cases of lepto reported in dogs in the US are caused by serovaars (or types) grippotyphosa and bratsilvia. The vaccines contain different serovaars eanicola and ictohemorrhagica. Cross protection is not provided and protection is short lived. Lepto vaccine is immuno-supressive to puppies less than 16 weeks.

NEW DEVELOPMENTS

Giardia is the most common intestinal parasite of humans in North America, 30% or more of all dogs & cats are infected with giardia. It has now been demonstrated that humans can transmit giardia to dogs & cats &
vice versa.

Heartworm preventative must be given year round in Houston.

VACCINES BADLY NEEDED
New vaccines in development include:
Feline Immunodeficiency Virus and cat scratch fever vaccine for cats and

Ehrlichia [one of the other tick diseases, much worse than Lymes] for dogs.

THE VIEW FROM THE TRENCHES; BUSINESS ASPECTS
Most vets recommend annual boosters and most kennel operators require them. For years the pricing structure of vets has misled clients into thinking that the inherent value of an annual office visit was in the "shots" they failed to
emphasize the importance of a physical exam for early detection of treatable diseases.

It is my hope that you will continue to require rabies & Kennel cough and emphasize the importance of a recent vet exam. I also hope you will accept the new protocols and honor these pets as currently vaccinated. Those in the boarding business who will honor the new vaccine protocols can gain new customers who were turned away from vet owned boarding facilities reluctant to change.

CONCLUSION

Dogs & cats no longer need to be vaccinated against distemper, parvo, & feline leukemia every year.

Once the initial series of puppy or kitten vaccinations and first annual vaccinations are completed, immunity from MLV vaccines persists for life. It has been shown that cats over 1 year of age are immune to Feline Leukemia whether they have been vaccinated or not.

Imagine the money you will save, not to mention less risks from side effects.

PCR rabies vaccine, because it is not adjuvanted, will mean less risk of mediated hemolytic anemia and allergic reactions are reduced by less frequent use of vaccines as well as by avoiding unnecessary vaccines such as K-9 Corona virus and chlamydia for cats, as well as ineffective vaccines such as Leptospirosis and FIP.

Intranasal vaccine for Rhiotracheitis and Calici virus, two upper respiratory viruses of cats provide more complete protection than injectable vaccines with less risk of serious reactions.

The AAHA and all 27 veterinary schools of North America are our biggest endorsement for these new protocols.

Dr. Bob Rogers

Please consider as current on all vaccinations for boarding purposes.

DOGS
Initial series of puppy vaccines
1. distemper, hepatitis, parvo, parinfluenze - 3 sets one month apart concluding at 16 weeks of age.
2. Rabies at 16 weeks of age (later is better)
3. Bordetella within last 4-6 months

First annual (usually at 1 year and 4 months of age)
1. DHP, Parvo, Rabies
2. Bordetella within last 4-6 months

2 years or older
1. Rabies with in last year
2. Bordetella within last 4-6 months
3. DHP & Parvo given anytime over 6 months of age, but not necessarily within the last year.

Recommended: Physical exam for transmissible diseases and health risks.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

My dogs get yearly vaccinations until around age 7-8yrs old. I have way to many strays coming and going not to protect the younger dogs I actually own. Plus I do alot of stuff with the dog club so we go out in the public alot I don't want to take any chances with my guys. They only get their rabies every three year cause that is what the vet gives.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

:thumbsup: Great input everybody! It's cool to see that so far, it's pretty much 50-50 amongst us here. And I'm especially glad that I'm not alone on how I feel about the subject.


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

My pups got there shots and everything....but Maggie was supposed to get her shot in may and Elmo in September....well neither one has gotten it...


----------



## flutterbyinthewind (Oct 11, 2008)

UGH Dakota will NEVER get another shot/vaccine/rabies again! EVER! She had seizures after her first round and became very aggressive for a few days after her rabies! NO WAY!!! I work with Autistic children, so I know first hand what vaccines do to humans... I say NO! My boss' husband told me something to try instead (and for the life of me I can't think of what they're called)... ughh But I read on it and you can only use them for non-vaccinated dogs. He gave me a number to call.... Dakota won't be due for anything for another year almost... so I'll probably call and at least get more information..... oh yeah... they are called Nozodes....... or something close ?????


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

umm, you still have to get the rabies. laws require that you do. so you will just have to know in advance that Dakota reacts aggressivly after and give her quiet time so she can calm down. also, have you thought about doing vaccine titers? you can find out if your dog even needs to be vaccinated based on the dogs immune system itself? 

if you dont get her vaccinated and her immunities are not up enough and she comes in contact with something contagious such as parvo, distemper, kennel cough etc are you prepared to take her to the vet and allow them to perform the procedures to get her back healthy? its more costly then doing titers or even pretreats for vaccine reactions and the chances of a full recovery from those diesases is not always 100%.

i understand your concern seeing your puppy have negative reactions to a vaccine but vaccine reactions can be taken care of prior to getting the next vaccine with benedryl injection and then the vaccine and NO reaction. I have seen it work 100% of the time. 

to me using something "herbal" or experimental is far more dangerous because it hasnt been proven effective against the dieases or what if your dog has a reaction to that too? 

if i were you i would talk to the veterinarian about doing vaccine titers (a blood test) to see if Daktoa is up to par and even needs vaccines. if you choose not to vaccinate and please keep your dog indoors and completely away from other animals of any kind for the safety of your dog and other peoples dogs.


----------



## flutterbyinthewind (Oct 11, 2008)

The vet actually gave her benydryl prior to her rabies (because of the seizures her previous visit).... I don't know if it was because he gave her the rabies IMMEDIATELY following the benydryl (no time to get in to her system).... or if it was because she also had her final set of vaccines at the same time.... too much on her system.....
i don't know... either way.... ixnay on the accinesvay! lol My friend said there are Nozodes for vaccines as well as rabies. (Also for natural flea preventative, heartworms, etc...) As a last resort, I will go with the titers.... but i'm hoping the holistic vet she is going to now has a natural alternative. Too many pets are living with poor health.... the crap food in addition to the vaccines (IMO) are just too dangerous. I've already decided my human children (if i ever have them) will NEVER see a vaccination either.... and Dakota is my kid.... so it's still a "no" to the poll for me!


----------



## LoveMyBullies (Nov 11, 2008)

I keep my kids vacc current becuase I travel alot and they usually ride with me or get boarded at the vet and they require certain ones eg parvo, bordatella, and rabies. Since I have pups its usually not a question. I was told that older dogs dont usually contract much, so you could do the rabies, boratella(if they come in contact with others), and Lyme(if in a tick infested area). However, i was told that an unvaccinated older dog can be a carrier and pass diseases on to puppies. So I guess it would depend on the situation.


As far as flea provention I use Advantage(kills them as soon as they crawl across them) and Heartguard. I would never do a heartworm provention without consulting a vet and having a blood test. If they are positive and take the provention it CAN kill them. And they can sometimes be immune to the provention, in other words...they can still get heartworms. If your on Heartguard then the company will pay for the treatment.


----------

